# Christmas Vacation Mishaps



## thekzieg (Dec 21, 2015)

We've been at my brothers house for about 28 hours and I've managed to break the shower head and the baby gate. I'm a menace, and I'll probably never be welcomed back.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 21, 2015)

Is the next step in your plan to get sloppy drunk and throw up on the neighbors front step? That might help seal the deal to being the family outcast. Not a bad place to be if you ask me.


----------



## P-E (Dec 21, 2015)

thekzieg PE said:


> We've been at my brothers house for about 28 hours and I've managed to break the shower head and the baby gate. I'm a menace, and I'll probably never be welcomed back.


You defeated the baby gate.   Well done.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 21, 2015)

matt267 PE said:


> Is the next step in your plan to get sloppy drunk and throw up on the neighbors front step? That might help seal the deal to being the family outcast. Not a bad place to be if you ask me.


True, family outcast would solve the whole  "whose family gets what holiday" dilemma. Sounds like I have my goal for the day.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

Did you bring your Rottweiler dog and let it nose through the trash and hack up a bone under the table during Christmas dinner?

LOL,

We are not seeing any extended family this Christmas! humbug!!!!!


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 21, 2015)

That's the way to do it, RG


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

So if your son was a senior in high school and his girlfriend was preggers (and a junior in high school) would your family christmas card consist of them the main feature of your christmas card with the "dad" holding the "moms" very pregnant belly?

Sometimes i am glad i dont aee these people anymore...


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 22, 2015)

Woof. That's rough.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 22, 2015)

RG:  Are these old friends from GA or new friends in CO?  It kinda works either way.  LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

These are relatives from my moms side, actually from upstate New York, kind of a combination of blue-collar &amp; white trash


----------



## P-E (Dec 22, 2015)

I went to college in upstate NY.   There were a lot of strange people about.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

there are rednecks everywhere


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 22, 2015)

So it appears.  I was thinking CO being more earthy crunchy as opposed to redneck.  LOL


----------



## akwooly (Dec 22, 2015)

even in AK. lots of rednecks and whiskey tangos.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2015)

I took my girls sledding on Saturday, and a dude showed up with an old school metal saucer (like from the movie). I asked his daughter (teenager) if they brought the cooking spray...she gave me a blank look. Kids these days...smh. ldman:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone else got snow for Christmas other than Alaska and Colorado?


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 22, 2015)

Snow is all North of me. Current yard situation:







Been like this for a couple weeks now. First time I haven't had a white Christmas while in AK!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

That's definitely a mishap, we still have several inches in the backyard from last Tuesday snow. Prayers sent!


----------



## frazil (Dec 22, 2015)

No snow here (VT). It's supposed to be 60 degrees tomorrow!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 22, 2015)

there saying it might be 69 degrees in Boston on Thursday.  I got my snow tires on though....just in case.


----------



## P-E (Dec 22, 2015)

Hard to believe


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

The place were heading tomorrow just got 12 inches of snow today, I hope they don't groom all of it


----------



## csb (Dec 23, 2015)

You like it all wild and natural?  :eyebrows:

We've still got snow on the ground and we're forecast for snow today and Friday.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 23, 2015)

17" in the last 48 hours at Snowmass.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 23, 2015)

We've got a good 4" at my sister-in-laws house in Eastern WA.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 23, 2015)

thekzieg PE said:


> We've got a good 4" at my sister-in-laws house in Eastern WA.


Are we still talking about snow?


----------



## P-E (Dec 23, 2015)

Either way didn't think 4" was good.   Could be wrong though.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 24, 2015)

It's actually more like 7", but it's really cold outside.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 24, 2015)

the cold makes things appear shorter.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 25, 2015)

Great news! The oven at my sister-in-law's house keeps giving an error message and shutting off, so Christmas dinner is gonna be awesome.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 25, 2015)

My inlaws gave me two bottles of booze. My wife is wearing yoga pants. This might end in a "Christmas vacation mishap."


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 25, 2015)

matt267 PE said:


> My inlaws gave me two bottles of booze. My wife is wearing yoga pants. This might end in a "Christmas vacation mishap."


9 months later.......


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 26, 2015)

Just put it in the wrong hole


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 26, 2015)

I bought a bottle of jack's single barrel for Christmas.  My two sons and two nephews (all over 21) killed it in about 20 minutes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Dec 27, 2015)

Snow came down here today about 5-10 inches of beautiful white snow


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 28, 2015)

Granted, Cincinnati is not the great white north by any stretch of the imagination, but there is just something wrong about doing last minute Christmas shopping on Christmas Eve in shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## csb (Dec 28, 2015)

matt267 PE said:


> My inlaws gave me two bottles of booze. My wife is wearing yoga pants. This might end in a "Christmas vacation mishap."


So did you get NJMike's wife pregnant or not?


----------

